# Clouding up after bottling



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

It will probably clear out, but you will have some sediment to be careful with when pouring. At least that yeast residue doesn't metabolize into something nasty some like 71b do~


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Vance G said:


> It will probably clear out, but you will have some sediment to be careful with when pouring. At least that yeast residue doesn't metabolize into something nasty some like 71b do~


Strands of yeast?

Most all of my wines and meads have sediment from a little further fermentation and settling. I think one could filter these out by chemical or physical means, the way commercial outfits do. I choose not to do this.


----------



## Fl_Beak (May 9, 2010)

how does it taste? if you like it, then go with it. 
Sometimes in our homemade wine or mead, we'll take a bottle and set it upright before opening ( a day or several) and allow the yeast to settle to the bottom of the bottle. The poured beverage is most often very clear. As with homebrew beer, you can chill the bottle prior to serving for a couple days, to get yeast to settle out of suspension...

In my humble degree of experience, a cloudy wine/mead is often not yet fully fermented out. Nothing good happens quick with mead. If you want to encourage yeast to settle out, chill to the lowest temp possible until cleared. 30F-35F for example would encourage yeast to drop out of your bevergae fairly well...


----------



## mrqb (Jul 17, 2011)

I rack at 1mnth 2mnth 3mnths for a total of 6 mnths then bottle, if it dosnt candle i run thru coffee filter then bottle,i think mead is like banana or dandelion wine the longer it sits the better it is.so i'm in no hurry to drink the new batch.


----------

